# Góc thư giãn > Góc nhiếp ảnh >  CKD - Fun - Hãy thư giản sau mỗi ngày làm việc.

## CKD

CKD - Fun - Hãy thư giản sau mỗi ngày làm việc.

Buồn buồn dạo web tìm thông tin CNC mà chẵng hiểu sao lại thấy cái ảnh này.



*Chúc mọi người vui vẽ cuối ngày*

----------

Gamo, haianhelectric, namrex, nhatson, thanhtrung, thucongmynghe79

----------


## namrex

Còn e đang rơi vào trạng thái này........

----------


## CKD

Ấu dè...
Kiểu này thì hơi khó thiệt. Có thể *say* từ từ là hết mấy cái *think* thôi mà  :Smile:

----------


## namrex

Làm cái nghề vắt óc mệt thật, hic thiết kế cho đã rồi kêu làm lại, đổi script khác, h là *Think* thì một đằng mà *Do* thì một nẽo, khách hàng là thượng đế, đôi lúc muốn bóp cổ khách luôn... kkkk

----------


## CKD

Bác namrex là thiết kế web hay gì gì vậy?

----------


## namrex

em làm thiết kế quảng cáo anh ơi, không chuyên web, công việc chính thì làm bên thiết kế Áo thun. Corel, Photoshop này nọ  :Big Grin:

----------


## cuong

em i chang bác, thiết kế nội thất , đôi khi điên lên trong người luôn, hôm nọ ngâm cứu vẽ vời 3d xong gởi cho khách, chồng của khách gạch đi , kêu chuyển hết theo ý kiến của ông , bữa nay lên ráp ổng thấy bất hợp lý ổng lai kêu đổi lại theo lối cũ mà mình vẽ, thợ ói máu luôn vì phải gỡ ra treo lại, may mà vẫn vừa với không gian, thấy đồng cảm quá

----------


## namrex

> em i chang bác, thiết kế nội thất , đôi khi điên lên trong người luôn, hôm nọ ngâm cứu vẽ vời 3d xong gởi cho khách, chồng của khách gạch đi , kêu chuyển hết theo ý kiến của ông , bữa nay lên ráp ổng thấy bất hợp lý ổng lai kêu đổi lại theo lối cũ mà mình vẽ, thợ ói máu luôn vì phải gỡ ra treo lại, may mà vẫn vừa với không gian, thấy đồng cảm quá


Trong mắt khách hàng, designer là thần thánh  :Frown:  , vẽ gì cũng được hết =[[

----------


## Khoa C3

Spam chơi  :Big Grin:

----------

culitruong, nhatson, thucongmynghe79, Tuanlm, Tuấn

----------


## newbieCNC

Em thích xem bác này. Đông đông vui vui, đáng lẽ phải cho giải nô ben hoà bình

----------


## solero

Những lúc mệt mỏi, áp lực chỉ mong được nghỉ ngơi thoải mái một chút. Đôi khi cảm thấy mình còn thua cả nó. Nhìn cái mặt nó thấy ghét quá đi...

----------

Gamo, Khoa C3, thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

bá đạo vãi cả hạ cây thông..hic, mai em thử phát

----------


## CKD

> bá đạo vãi cả hạ cây thông..hic, mai em thử phát


Mua bảo hiểm chưa bác?

----------


## thucongmynghe79

he he, nếu nói đẳng cấp trong đẳng cấp , em bái phục hạ cây kiểu này, trình độ thượng thừa rồi

----------


## lekimhung

Lăng tăng spam 1 phát, phát nhạc midi bẳng công nghệ cnc. Các bác để ý giậy 57, xem cái khớp nối hình như diy luôn thì phải.




source: http://stonecoldcnc.com/tag/midi-to-g-code/

----------

vanlam1102

----------


## Tuấn

Hì hì, F1 nhà em lúc mới đi học rất thích giải đố, tối về gạ gẫm : bố đố con đi nào.
Em mua cho hắn 1 quyển các câu đố, trong đấy phân thành các mục : các câu đố về con chó, con gà ...

Hắn khoái lắm, lôi quyển ấy ra và bắt đầu... đố em. Hắn hỏi : đố phần nào trước bây giờ. Em bảo đố phần quả mận ấy. Thế là hắn :

- Con đố bố nhá, quả gì...  ?
- Hừ, quả mận đúng không ?
- Ui, sao bố biết  :Smile: )))))))))))

----------

huuminhsh, ppgas

----------


## CKD

Hehe.. cũng vui nhỉ bác Tuấn.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## nhatson

xem ra vài năm nữa dĩa bay sẽ ko còn la UFO nữa


http://www.rocketstem.org/2014/10/18...oration-plans/

----------


## CKD

Mùa Halloween đến rồi.

----------


## ppgas

> Hì hì, F1 nhà em lúc mới đi học rất thích giải đố, tối về gạ gẫm : bố đố con đi nào.
> Em mua cho hắn 1 quyển các câu đố, trong đấy phân thành các mục : các câu đố về con chó, con gà ...
> 
> Hắn khoái lắm, lôi quyển ấy ra và bắt đầu... đố em. Hắn hỏi : đố phần nào trước bây giờ. Em bảo đố phần quả mận ấy. Thế là hắn :
> 
> - Con đố bố nhá, quả gì...  ?
> - Hừ, quả mận đúng không ?
> - Ui, sao bố biết )))))))))))


Á đù, ông bố này thông minh tè luôn..  :Smile:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## anhcos

Bác nào cần cái bàn này không?

----------

nhatson

----------


## Khoa C3

Moonwalk


Khoá cửa

----------


## biết tuốt

Bác anhcos và bác anhxco  có bà con gì không đấy  :Wink:   từ ngày haivl bị trảm em chả có chỗ  nào đọc truyện cười buồn quá bác ợ

----------


## anhcos

> Bác anhcos và bác anhxco  có bà con gì không đấy   từ ngày haivl bị trảm em chả có chỗ  nào đọc truyện cười buồn quá bác ợ


Chả bà con gì hết, chắc cùng họ CNCer thôi.

Phục vụ bác một pic cho đỡ buồn:

----------


## CKD

Lâu lâu mới chộp một lần

----------

biết tuốt, ngocanhld2802

----------


## biết tuốt

giải lao sau giờ lao động

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Cái con thứ 2 từ trái qua nó đang làm gì thế bác *biết tuốt*. Phải chăng nó đang sờ pín?

Xin lỗi em spam chơi.. không chọc phá ai nhé.

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

khả năng là vậy , em còn chộp được cái ảnh bọn nó " khám trĩ " nữa nhưng không tiện đưa lên hehe :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

anhcos

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Hơ. Bác Biết tuốt cũng chơi máy ảnh ah, hôm nào rảnh mình đi đọ súng chơi bác nhỉ

----------


## Nam CNC

Ngộ sẽ báo thù dài tập.

----------


## biết tuốt

> Hơ. Bác Biết tuốt cũng chơi máy ảnh ah, hôm nào rảnh mình đi đọ súng chơi bác nhỉ


em chỉ chơi sieu zoom thôi bac , nên súng không to và dài như của các bác  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
bác nam tứ bề thọ địch thế này nhể  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
các bác có trí tưởng tượng phong phú xin hãy đặt tên bức ảnh này , để tránh ai đó tủi thân em đề nghị không dùng cụm  từ nhạy cảm " sờn pín "  nưa nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Bác biết tuốt chụp ở đâu đấy, lúc nào đi cho e đi với. Em có con máy nghiệp dư mà để mốc ống kính roài.
Bác ngọc anh hôm nào chỉ em vài chiêu chụp ảnh nhé?

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Bác biết tuốt chụp ở đâu đấy, lúc nào đi cho e đi với. Em có con máy nghiệp dư mà để mốc ống kính roài.
> Bác ngọc anh hôm nào chỉ em vài chiêu chụp ảnh nhé?


 Em cũng a ma tơ không ah, , hôm nào rảnh rủ nhau làm chuyến dã ngoại nhé.
 À mà tớ có vụ mượn người mẫu, các bác xem có ok không?

----------

biết tuốt, diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Em cũng a ma tơ mà người mẫu thì chụp sao đc ta?
Giã ngoại em ok. Bác sắp lịch đê.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## biết tuốt

@ bác ngocanh  , e hèm bác nhanh xóa chỗ người mẫu đi không chị nhà vô tình vào đọc là bác xong phim hehe :Wink: 
còn giã ngoại thì em theo ạ ,chứ giã cái khác là em chịu nhé  :Wink:

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## CKD

Mượn mẫu cở vầy được ko bác ngocanhld2802? Hay muốn hơn  :Wink:

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## solero

Đang chém gió lại lan man sang ảnh ọt rồi. Các bác làm topic ảnh ọt đi cho em học hỏi tí.

----------

diy1102

----------


## CKD

Chủ đề trao đổi mà trao đổi một hồi.. còn lạc đề cả dặm, quay về ko được kia kìa  :Big Grin: . Chủ đề FUN mà.. quan trọng gì.. bác nào thíc chủ đề tập trung thì hê lên, có nhiều ảnh độc mà.. không dám đưa lên để chém & kiếm gạch đá xây nhà.. chắc phải đề nghị secret topic quá  :Wink:

----------

diy1102, ngocanhld2802

----------


## Mr.L

nào a e ta cùng nhau xông pha lạc đi đâu cũng dc quan trọng chỗ nào cũng có bạn có bè ^^

----------

biết tuốt, diy1102, ngocanhld2802

----------


## diy1102

> nào a e ta cùng nhau xông pha lạc đi đâu cũng dc quan trọng chỗ nào cũng có bạn có bè ^^


AE HN tìm chỗ nì cũng đc đấy nhở?

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em cũng có tý gọi là cây nhà lá vườn đây.
 Chùm ảnh với chủ đề "Vườn Sen" của em....  :Big Grin: 
  Ảnh đưa lên đã được sự đồng ý của khổ chủ...

----------

biết tuốt, diy1102

----------


## duonghoang

> nào a e ta cùng nhau xông pha lạc đi đâu cũng dc quan trọng chỗ nào cũng có bạn có bè ^^
> Đính kèm 4451


--- Mr.L xông pha ở đâu toàn rừng rú ko vậy, ý đồ gì đây ta  :Smile: )

----------

Mr.L

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Còn đây là bức ảnh đã xin phép 4 lần khổ chủ mới đồng ý cho em khoe ạ....  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, culitruong, diy1102, Nam CNC, solero

----------


## diy1102

> Còn đây là bức ảnh đã xin phép 4 lần khổ chủ mới đồng ý cho em khoe ạ.... 
> 
> 
> Đính kèm 4463


Nhìn cái tay k đc kết cho lắm còn lại thì .................. chờ bác Biết tuốt vào phán.

----------

biết tuốt, ngocanhld2802

----------


## diy1102

Em có con này, nhưng xem ra không giám đú rồi ạ:

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Em có con này, nhưng xem ra không giám đú rồi ạ:


  "Len rời" là ta thẳng tiến thôi ah, con của bác thế là ngon rồi. Thi thoảng đeo cái máy to tướng mà lại lấy điện thoại ra chụp thấy ưng ý hơn  :Big Grin:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Nhân tiện các bác cho em hỏi cái Len của em nó có một điểm mốc bên trong cỡ 1mm2 giờ làm thế nào ạ? nó ở vị trí và k ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng với yêu cầu của em, nhưng nhìn có ngứa mắt chỉ muốn........
Ps: Tại trình còi nên máy chỉ để ngắm nó mời bị mốc. Được như bác ngọc anh thì sao mốc đc ka ka ka

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em cũng lâu rồi không tác nghiệp, từ ngày "dính " vào vụ CNC là bỏ luôn máy vào tủ, thi thoảng lắm mới lôi ra chụp.
 Len mốc, mình không có đồ nghề nên mang ra cho thợ nó làm ah, vấn đề nhạy cảm, mình chỉ ngắm được thôi chư cấm sờ vào hiện vật. haaaa

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Em cũng lâu rồi không tác nghiệp, từ ngày "dính " vào vụ CNC là bỏ luôn máy vào tủ, thi thoảng lắm mới lôi ra chụp.
>  Len mốc, mình không có đồ nghề nên mang ra cho thợ nó làm ah, vấn đề nhạy cảm, mình chỉ ngắm được thôi chư cấm sờ vào hiện vật. haaaa


À nha, bác nhắc em mới nhớ là ghề, nghiệp gì phải có nguyên tắc nhỉ? Làm CNC thì chỗ nào cũng sờ, còn nhiếp ảnh có người mẫu thì k ạ.

----------


## solero

Chỗ bàn tay có PTS quá đà không sao em nhìn nó giả thế?

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Chỗ bàn tay có PTS quá đà không sao em nhìn nó giả thế?


Bác phải nói đúng ngôn ngữ là để overstep và đao chưa phù hợp.
Em đoán là chỉ tăng sáng và làm mịn chút thôi nếu có. Vì cái sợi tóc ở chỗ ngón tay út vẫn bình thường k có hiện tượng can thiệp gì lớn.

----------

ngocanhld2802, solero

----------


## solero

Các cụ làm em ngứa ngáy quá. Lục lại đống ảnh post lên chém mà quên chưa xin phép mẫu.

----------

diy1102, ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Chỗ bàn tay có PTS quá đà không sao em nhìn nó giả thế?


 Hix. Của đáng tội, em chỉ cho nó "hồng" lên một ... Tí thôi ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## ít nói

> Các cụ làm em ngứa ngáy quá. Lục lại đống ảnh post lên chém mà quên chưa xin phép mẫu.


bối cảnh lệch quá

----------

diy1102

----------


## Mr.L

hjchjc toàn dân đại ca hok ah chời level chụp NUDE nghệ thuật không hjchjc bái phục bái phục ^^

----------


## ít nói

em là Trà

----------


## biết tuốt

em chỉ quen chụp cây cỏ , chim còn thôi chứ chụp người em hay " đơ hết cả cái thằng người "  nay mà lại theo bác ngọcanh  nữa chắc iem ....đi tù mất hehe

----------


## Tuấn

Mẫu nhà trồng được của em nè  :Smile: 



Dưng mà ảnh này ứ phải em chụp, em chụp cô này cơ  :Smile:  Máy du lịch ợ

----------

biết tuốt, diy1102, Mr.L, ngocanhld2802, thuhanoi

----------


## diy1102

Ăn theo phong trào em cũng góp cái ảnh người mẫu em sản xuất ạ:

Ps: K biết ảnh bác ít nói có chính chủ không. Nếu k đề ghị k post ảnh k chỉnh chủ ạ.

----------

biết tuốt, ngocanhld2802, Tuấn

----------


## diy1102

> bối cảnh lệch quá


Quan điểm của em khong thấy lệch. Dáng người, cây, tường rào giống nhau. Bác ngắm cái lưng cô gái với cái thanh sắt tường rào xem. Em đảm bảo bác này làm máy CNC bắc căn giống như căn ray ý à/

----------


## solero

> Quan điểm của em khong thấy lệch. Dáng người, cây, tường rào giống nhau. Bác ngắm cái lưng cô gái với cái thanh sắt tường rào xem. Em đảm bảo bác này làm máy CNC bắc căn giống như căn ray ý à/


Cám ơn bác. Nhưng bác ấy bảo bối cảnh lệch chứ không phải ảnh lệch. 2 cái này khác nhau.
Ý bác ấy nói là cô gái (nhân vật chính) bị lệch về 1 bên. Nhưng em lại cho cái con đường + tường rêu phong là nhân vật chính. Cô gái chỉ là điểm nhấn he he

----------


## solero

> Hix. Của đáng tội, em chỉ cho nó "hồng" lên một ... Tí thôi ạ


Bác cho hồng 2 cái nút Emegency Stop thì bác chỉ chọn vùng đó thôi chứ bác cho cả ảnh lên nhìn nó giả lắm.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Hoa súng  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Hồn nhiên  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Bác cho hồng 2 cái nút Emegency Stop thì bác chỉ chọn vùng đó thôi chứ bác cho cả ảnh lên nhìn nó giả lắm.


 Nếu nhìn từ ảnh gốc, phải phóng to mới thấy được điểm hồng của hai nút, còn nguyên ảnh em bù sáng (+1), và thời gian chụp (Exposure time) cũng chậm lại một chút, mặc dù đã cố gắng chống rung, nhưng vẫn còn chưa đủ...  :Big Grin:  
 Bức ảnh thực thì thừa sáng, nhưng em thích như vậy,  heeee

----------


## solero

Nói chung là khẩu và tốc phải ăn ý nhịp nhàng. Ảnh gốc bác không biết thế nào chứ cái bác đưa lên noise quá. 


Cái này theo cảm nhận của em là hơi tối.



> Hoa súng


Em tăng sáng 1 chút cho nó bằng PTS:

----------


## ít nói

> Quan điểm của em khong thấy lệch. Dáng người, cây, tường rào giống nhau. Bác ngắm cái lưng cô gái với cái thanh sắt tường rào xem. Em đảm bảo bác này làm máy CNC bắc căn giống như căn ray ý à/


cái nhô ko đều gọi là lệch mà cụ

----------


## CKD

> Cám ơn bác. Nhưng bác ấy bảo bối cảnh lệch chứ không phải ảnh lệch. 2 cái này khác nhau.
> Ý bác ấy nói là cô gái (nhân vật chính) bị lệch về 1 bên. Nhưng em lại cho cái con đường + tường rêu phong là nhân vật chính. Cô gái chỉ là điểm nhấn he he


Nhân vật chính mà đọc được dòng này.. thì e là hậu quả khó lường.

----------

solero

----------


## CKD

Hôm nay đi cả ngày.. giờ đuối quá.. úp vài cái ảnh kín đáo.. cho lên top.


PS: mấy bác đừng dạy hư em nhá.. cứ nut nut miết..  :Wink:

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Thêm bức phong cảnh cho nó thay đổi không khí

Lăng hoàng gia - Gò Công - Tiền Giang

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo, solero, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## solero

> Thêm bức phong cảnh cho nó thay đổi không khí
> 
> Lăng hoàng gia - Gò Công - Tiền Giang


Ảo vậy ta?

----------


## biết tuốt

yên tử

----------

Gamo

----------


## CBNN

ca khúc giúp giảm căng thẳng, xua tan hận thù  và mang lại hoà bình cho thế giới  :Wink:

----------

anhxco, biết tuốt, Nam CNC, ngocpham, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Góp thêm gí gió mát nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

> Ảo vậy ta?


Cái này một là chụp HDR hai là HDR bằng soft rùi.

----------


## anhxco

> yên tử


Bình luận chút, ảnh nì e thấy bố cục chán quá, k biết chủ thể muốn nhấn mạnh là gì cả, nhìn vào hoa cả mắt.

----------


## anhxco

> Góp thêm gí gió mát nào


Em này nằm úp thì e nghĩ lột tả tốt hơn vẻ đẹp.  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Cái này lúc đó em mới tập tọe.. nên có sao chộp vậy thôi ạ.

----------


## CKD

> Cái này một là chụp HDR hai là HDR bằng soft rùi.


Kết hợp tất tần tật đó bác... 3 shout + soft nó thành như vậy  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

> Kết hợp tất tần tật đó bác... 3 shout + soft nó thành như vậy


vậy là ảo của ảo  :Smile: 
Nói chơi chứ, chụp đc HDR là cho ảnh chi tiết lắm á, soft thì nó mần cho giống chứ chẳng thay thế đc.

----------


## Nam CNC

nói thiệt nha , em nhìn hình mà em còn bực nữa nói chi mấy cha chụp hình , không biết có hưởng hương hoa gì không ta ? chắc là không , nếu có lấy đâu ra khoe , lộ bí mật hết sao.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Mr.L

mẫu của anh CKD hok có màu hồng ^^

----------


## duonghoang

> mẫu của anh CKD hok có màu hồng ^^


Đại ca kinh nghiệm quá  :Smile: , đã lên Sg chưa Mr.L?
@CKD: bữa nào anh đi chụp ảnh cho em theo phụ làm ánh sáng hay gì đấy cũng được  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Làm stylist nhé duonghoang
stylist trong chộp ảnh ngoài việc chọn trang phục, ý tưởng cho makup bla bla.. đôi khi là người sửa dáng cho mẫu nữa. Khi đó tranh thủ xoa xoa nắn nắn gì đóa.

----------

duonghoang

----------


## biết tuốt

> Bình luận chút, ảnh nì e thấy bố cục chán quá, k biết chủ thể muốn nhấn mạnh là gì cả, nhìn vào hoa cả mắt.


hehe ngày xưa bố em cục lên là em chạy mất dép  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
em chụp toàn máy du lịch (cái này hình như dùng con nikon d20 cũ rích )   em thấy cái cây ngả đẹp quá nên chụp cái cây  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  chứ chả bố cục gì

----------


## anhcos

Mẫu tạo dáng kiểu gì cũng đẹp hết, nhưng mình thắc mắc là mấy tay máy này có toàn tâm toàn ý tác nghiệp được không  :Stick Out Tongue: , hay có khi thành cây tripod không chừng...

----------


## duonghoang

> Làm stylist nhé duonghoang
> stylist trong chộp ảnh ngoài việc chọn trang phục, ý tưởng cho makup bla bla.. đôi khi là người sửa dáng cho mẫu nữa. Khi đó tranh thủ xoa xoa nắn nắn gì đóa.


Cái khoản xoa xoa nắn nắn thì vô tư chứ mấy cái kia chắc phải học roài :-D

----------


## Tuấn

Em đây này các bác  :Smile:

----------

diy1102, ngocanhld2802, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## CKD

Trên hình của bác Tuấn có cái hiệu ứng hình ảnh ngộ quá.. cái chổi nó thẳng mà qua gương nó thành cong. Chắc em đặt tên cho nó là _hiện tượng khúc xạ qua đầu hói_  :Big Grin: . Ánh sáng đi qua cái đầu hói, bị khúc xạ & bẻ cong ạ.

----------

diy1102

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Em này nằm úp thì e nghĩ lột tả tốt hơn vẻ đẹp.


  Hình đã thể hiện cả nằm up lẫn ngửa rồi mà bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

Mỗi khi nó cùn em hay phải lôi ra mài để dùng tiếp cho nó nuột:

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, Gamo, minhtriet, nhatson

----------


## biết tuốt

mài chục lần chắc của bác kem  còn lại bằng cái đinh haha  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Bác kem mài được bao lần rồi.. khi nào còn như cái đinh.. thì tới em, em hàn đắp lên cho nó thành cái chày bác nhé. Với bác em miễn phí.. còn khuyến mãi thêm trà đá ạ.

----------

solero

----------


## diy1102

Theo lẽ dĩ ngẫu là pải đắp vào theo thời gian chứ nhỉ? pải hông các pro?

----------


## nhatson

cuối ngày giải trí + học tiếng anh tí ah

----------

ppgas

----------


## Tuấn

Cứu hộ xe cứu hộ  :Smile: 






Đầu đuôi là dư lày ạ: nhiều nhà xưởng xe cẩu chuyên dụng không thể vào được vì quá khổ, vậy nên bọn em hay thuê xe cứu hộ vì xe cứu hộ có cẩu nhưng lại ngắn hơn xe cẩu chuyên dụng. Khung xe cứu hộ rất nặng ( 1 con cẩu 8tấn nặng đâu đó 20 tấn ), cẩu của nó cũng khá khoẻ. 

Còn khi xe cứu hộ cũng không vào được nữa thì bọn em kê con rùa vào đít nó, dùng xe khác đủn đít xê ngang nó để nó ra vào được những chỗ mà tự nó không ra vào được he he he he  :Smile:

----------


## CBNN

khi dân hiphop múa lửa ....cái kết là một phong cách cháy rất ...hiphop .
và em đã cười như thằng điên mỗi khi replay ! :Wink:

----------

biết tuốt, Lenamhai, minhtriet, nhatson

----------


## biết tuốt

công nhận nhíp ảnh gia .....vất vả ghê có bác nào phải  tác nghiệp như này chưa ợ  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhcos

Thấy ống kính chụp chỗ khác, thường mấy tay này thế nào cũng chộp thêm vài tấm "đặc biệt"...

----------


## CKD

Theo kinh nghiệm SOI thì.. chắc chắn tấm này không có bóp lịch được roài... kiểu gì cũng dính.

----------


## Nam CNC

mà chụp kiểu này có bị chói sáng không ta ? chắc phải chui thẳng vào váy thì mới chụp macro được quá. Hehehehe , ai chứ mấy em VN là râu bắp không.

----------


## CBNN

ở đâu mà ko có râu bắp đại ca????

----------


## Nam CNC

vấn đề là ít râu hay nhiều râu , và sở thích để râu dài , ngắn, cạo, chải 2 mái hehehehe à mà còn chơi đinh với thắt bím nữa HAHAHA

----------

CBNN

----------


## CKD

> vấn đề là ít râu hay nhiều râu , và sở thích để râu dài , ngắn, cạo, chải 2 mái hehehehe à mà còn chơi đinh với thắt bím nữa HAHAHA


Đại ca kinh nghiệm nhễ... :Embarrassment:  phải theo học hỏi thôi.

----------


## CBNN

vãi cả kinh nghiệm  :Wink:    chừng nào đại ca thấy xỏ bông nữa nhớ chụp macro nah !

----------


## ppgas

> Em đây này các bác


Soi gương thấy thiếu hair,
Buồn không soi gương nữa,
Hair vẫn thiếu như thường :h

----------


## Tuấn

Chán đi cày rùi, mach3 thì quá khoai, thui về miền tây với em các bác ui  :Smile:

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, nhatson

----------


## ABCNC

Bác lên đỉnh rồi lại vào Nam ra Bắc à, có ghé Cần Thơ thì ới e nhén

----------

Tuấn

----------


## biết tuốt

> mà chụp kiểu này có bị chói sáng không ta ? chắc phải chui thẳng vào váy thì mới chụp macro được quá. Hehehehe , ai chứ mấy em VN là râu bắp không.


cha nam này nghĩ đâu đâu  :Wink:  em chỉ hỏi chụp trong chỗ thiếu sáng thì iso bao nhiêu khẩu bao nhiêu tốc bao nhiêu hay ...auto thôi mà nghĩ đâu đâu ...giống em hehe

----------


## biết tuốt

mấy hôm nay rét quá , cho tí hót cho nóng vậy ^^   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
hạ long , năm nào chả nhớ

----------


## Nam CNC

chụp lên khuôn mặt chắc anh em thề nhìn visme sướng hơn.

----------


## Gamo

:Big Grin:  sao mà bác CKD chụp bên dưới ko vậy

----------


## itanium7000

> mấy hôm nay rét quá , cho tí hót cho nóng vậy ^^  
> hạ long , năm nào chả nhớ


Bụng này khi nằm ngửa sẽ đẹp lắm đây.

----------


## ít nói

CKD đã Mở cty bên nhật cụ này kín tiếng quá . 
1 vài sp từ CKD

----------

anhcos, CKD, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Do chưa mở được văn phòng chính thức ở vn, nên chưa dám ra mắt a/e. Khi nào khai trương mời a/e một chầu ra trò nhé  :Embarrassment:

----------


## biết tuốt

> sao mà bác CKD chụp bên dưới ko vậy


bác gà mắt chỉ mải nhìn ...xxx.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    em chụp mà  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tuấn

Cái này có được gọi là nghệ thụt không các bác  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

là sao em chẳng thấy cái gì vui , thiệt là ... nghệ cụt thì có.

----------


## Tuấn

Đàn chó con nhà em đen nhẻm tự dưng lại thòi ra 1 con trắng hếu  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ABCNC

Cũng khó đoán nhỉ? nhìn hình cứ nghĩ 100% là tò tí te với chú chó hàng xóm màu trắng, nhưng biết đâu chú hàng xóm màu đen thì... Sẵn tiện chúc mừng bác Tuấn vào Top chém gió của Dd  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

hiện tượng này không phải là lạ , em có 2 con phú quốc đen thui ,ra 1 bầy 5 con , nâu có , trắng có , đen 2 con , 1 con vằn vện hehehe ,em nghĩ con chó mẹ đúng hàng dữ dằn ,giao lưu trao đổi nhiều cho đực quá .... và cuối cùng em giữ lại em vằn vện chánh tông Phú Quốc còn bao nhiêu cho hết cả mẹ lẫn cha . Chúng nó ăn như hạm đội.

----------


## anhcos

Mới xem lại ảnh cũ, thấy hình này hơi bị hay.

Cty CKD chuyên sản xuất van bướm lớn cho mấy công trình thủy điện:

----------

CKD, nhatson

----------


## Tuấn

Em gúc ra thì CKD lại là cái hội chuyên oánh lộn bác ạ  :Smile:  chả biết đúng hông  :Smile:

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Lót ly của em đây ạ

----------


## thuhanoi

Có vẻ như mấy bác đang truy nguyên CKD  :Big Grin:  - ở đâu chứ ở Việt Nam Xê Ca Đê là Con khỉ đột

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Chết cười buổi sáng

----------


## anhcos

> Lót ly của em đây ạ


Cục lót lý này nếu không có đồ gá thì khó mà chamfer được 2 bên, bác nào có ý kiến nào hay về vụ này không? Làm 1 vài cái mà thêm cái đồ gá thì không sướng lắm.

----------


## ahdvip

> Cục lót lý này nếu không có đồ gá thì khó mà chamfer được 2 bên, bác nào có ý kiến nào hay về vụ này không? Làm 1 vài cái mà thêm cái đồ gá thì không sướng lắm.


Anh chỉ cần 1 mặt chuẩn để áp cái mặt phẳng kia vào hoặc nếu mẫu khác thì cũng đại loại thế, xong lấy keo 502 dán lại rồi chạy, chamfer nhẹ mà.
Còn không thì có cái ETO là ok mà

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi ông , hình tròn không dễ chơi , tiện xong quăng lên trục xoay đi tay khỏi cần lập trình cũng được.

----------


## anhcos

Tiện tròn nói làm gì Nam ơi, nó có vạt đi miếng lớn kìa. Đồ gá có thể là 1 pocket sâu vài mm có biên dạng giống rồi nhét nó xuống. Nhưng làm ít thì khá mất công.

----------


## nhatson

em vote pán phay cái pocket nhét nó xuống rồi chamfer

----------


## saudau

Mình thấy cái vụ này của bác Nam CNC giải quýêt được nè: 
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/15...m-cu-tham-khao

----------

nhatson

----------


## Tuấn

Hà há ha, các cụ miền bắc xem em có pờ rồ không này, bẻ trộm quả từ Bềnh dương, mang ra bắc reo hạt, bi chừ ra hoa hố hố hố hố  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Quá pro luôn - Cây này là cây sưa vườn (Giáng Hương) thì phải. Hoa đẹp nhưng tiếc là nhanh rụng  :Big Grin:  - Đà Nẵng trồng khá nhiều

----------


## nhatson

cây cụ tuấn hình như là cây bò cạp vàng

----------


## biết tuốt

thấy thằng em nó kêu móng rồng vàng

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Thêm bức phong cảnh cho nó thay đổi không khí
> 
> Lăng hoàng gia - Gò Công - Tiền Giang
> Đính kèm 4494


Đẹp quá anh ơi  :EEK!:

----------


## minhduc00

Hehe.. cũng vui nhỉ các bác.

----------

